# Where to get ice hockey sticks



## Kashman (May 14, 2013)

Hello all, 

My container coming from Canada hasn't arrived yet and in it are my 8 year old son's ice hockey sticks.

With tryouts approaching soon, I may have to purchase some sticks. Went to dubai mall and seen prices in the 1000 AED range. I ain't paying that much. 

I'm just looking for a cheaper alternative for some sticks.

Anyone know of any place to buy some new hockey sticks or a place to get used ones?

Or is there a trade program that happens at all ?

Thanks for all the replies.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have you tried Dubizzle?


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Dragon Mart?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

There was someone earlier last month asking about ice hockey leagues and u expressed the view that Dubai probably dint have any. 

I was proven to be entirely wrong (apologies there) so if you find the thread and answers, someone on that thread might know.

Faint that, pop into the Mall ice rink and ask them about cheaper ones?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

And my typing without glasses, on an iPad is really terrible ;(


----------



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

Kashman said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My container coming from Canada hasn't arrived yet and in it are my 8 year old son's ice hockey sticks.
> 
> ...


i'll get mine from sochi 2014 but that would too late
ask people to get u ones from cold countries
talk to coach, some kid would have two sticks or sharing :fingerscrossed:


----------

